# Natural suppliments for my diabetic type 1 dog



## Joanna (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello all. 

I'm after some advice as to qty of ingredients listed below I should give my 7.5kg (16.5 pound) poodle x australian terrier 13 year old dog which has diabetes type 1.

All ingredients below I purchased at supermarket health isle or health food stores.


1.
Chromium Picolinate (for carbohydrate/fat metabolism and managing appetite demand)

2.
Folic Acid (so many benefits, mostly to maintaining and restoring a healthy gut) I know it is harmful to give your dog too much so I'm super cautious here.

3.
Cranberry tablets (for urinary tract health - my dog already picked up and has since been treated for urinary tract infection)

4.
Silybum Marianum aka milk thistle (to assist liver function and break down and eliminate toxins)


My dog is being treated by the vet and I have cooked up a home diet which you can view here http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/17661-post8.html if you were concerned I am only treating my dog with supplements alone - because it's not the case 

Thank you very kindly for any advice on the dosage of these ingredients for my pet.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Are you asking about how much to supplement the dog with, or the quality of the supplements you list? 

BTW, i'd be more than happy to do some research for you. Just let me know!
:smile:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't see a supplement that will be useful for your dog, diabetic or not. Those things don't do what they advertise. Their best use is to create some expensive pee. The answer to your problem is get the carbs out of the diet.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I have to agree with Bill. You need to completely remove the carbs from the diet. Additionally the veggies aren't really providing much nutrition either.


----------

